# Empfehlung für T-Shirt-Drucker gesucht (Slim-Size!)



## cocoon (25. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe, die Anfrage ist in diesem Bereich in Ordnung (gehe davon aus, dass die Grafiker und Kreativen am ehesten Tipps haben):

Ich würde gerne ein paar individuelle Shirts für mich gestalten, kenne aber keinen guten Drucker dafür. Natürlich kenne ich Spreadshirt, Threadless, usw., aber habe dort noch nie bestellt, daher weiss ich nicht, ob und inwiefern sie meine Anforderungen erfüllen:

- Slim-size Shirts, d. h. körperbetont: Fast alle selbst bedruckten Shirts, die ich je gesehen habe, fallen wie ein Schlafanzug aus. Ich möchte ein Shirt, dass zum Ausgehen geeignet ist, d. h. körperbetont/slim-size. Kein Muskelshirt, aber eben auch kein Schlafanzug (und tendenziell etwas mehr betonter, als das, was man normaler bei H&M usw. als "Slim-size" angeboten kriegt).
- Hochwertiger Druck: Soll auch nach etlichen Waschmaschinengängen noch tragbar sein und nicht zuviel an Farbe und Glanz verlieren.
- Möglichst große Druckfläche: Möchte nicht, dass meine eingeschickte Grafik auf Din A4 verkleinert und gedruckt wird. Auch sowas habe ich schon gesehen, wo das Shirt die eigentliche Grafik auffrisst.

Hat jemand Empfehlungen? Gerne auch stationäre/offline-Unternehmen im Ruhrgebiet.


----------



## Jacko80 (30. November 2010)

Hey, wenn du noch was suchst. Ich bin auch grad auf der Suche, weil ich endlich mal kreative Weihnachtsgeschenke verschenken will. Ich fand Shirtalarm gut. Fand die Preis echt ok und die haben ne Menge, was man bedrucken kann, vor allem kann man auch sein eigenes Design drucken lassen und nicht nur aus nem Haufen Vorlagen auswählen.
Vielleicht bringt dich das ja noch weiter, falls du nicht schon längst was gefunden hast


----------

